# Moffats Beach - Saturday 6th



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Nothing exciting to report. Headed out with my brother for a casual day on the water and chucked a line in (only one since I seemed to have lost my rod holders). Beautiful weather, caught a few small fish (not sure what they were) and a few squire. We did however manage to create an abortion out of what should of been a text book landing. Resulted in a bent turbo fin mast and a sheared rudder pin. Mainly due to my lacking instruction to my brother in the rear seat 

GoPro footage uploaded





Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bummer of a surf landing!

I was the only starter at the Spit Tony. It was NW across a N swell, and quite rough out wide, necissitating depowering down to 1/3 sail. Later as it changed direction (NNE) and quitened, I had a brilliant sail to the N to Old Woman Island, and a couple of laps for nada. Nice bonito on the way to the island though. ('to eat or not to eat, whether tis better as mackeral bait?") - but no cobes.

Quite windy on the run back from near the Neerings ...

06/02:30pm.....NNE ......	18 ......22 (knots)

Estimate approx 40 kms covered.

trev


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, well done Trevor. I was thinking of you when that wind picked up. I nearly drove to Mooloolaba around 12:30 to see if I could pick you up on the radio before we headed home. In the end we figured the chances were slim so we headed home. We had fun playing in close to shore and were quite pleased with the few little hookups we had. I had a feeling you guys were going to do well. What happened to Paulo by the way ??

Did you see any whales on your trip ?

At least I know how to change a rudder pin now and know what happens to a mirrage drive if your not carefull  (Good thing I have two in the TI  )

Good to hear you had a good day and you certainly covered some distance.


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey does anyone know what that first little fish is in the video at the very start???


----------



## cam07 (Sep 12, 2008)

Pike is the fish I would say


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

The wind was double the predicted strength of the two weather sites I have the most faith in. Three of us decided not to launch into a breeze that jumped 3-4 knots every half hour from first light and was at 20knots when Trev left the beach. Whilst the sailing would have been fine in the bay (and by the sounds of it you had a good day Trev), I was more interested in catching fish. The stream of charter and trailer boats heading back in told me we had little chance of making the Inner Gneerings 4kms out let alone the shoals we were targeting over 10kms out. There's always tomorrow.


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

paulo said:


> The wind was double the predicted strength of the two weather sites I have the most faith in. Three of us decided not to launch into a breeze that jumped 3-4 knots every half hour from first light and was at 20knots when Trev left the beach. Whilst the sailing would have been fine in the bay (and by the sounds of it you had a good day Trev), I was more interested in catching fish. The stream of charter and trailer boats heading back in told me we had little chance of making the Inner Gneerings 4kms out let alone the shoals we were targeting over 10kms out. There's always tomorrow.


Yeah it seemed a bit windy. I was quite happy cruising around at Moffats today. Another time for the serious stuff


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

antsrealm said:


> Did you see any whales on your trip ?


Yep. An adult humpback scared the crap out of me by blowing 30 metres away.....no warning, just came up on the beam and blew. I turned towards the noise to see, just 30 metres away, Leviathin's gigantic arched back slipping back into the water. It had to be 15 metres long. Oh for a GoPro!

Later, about 500 m off the Spit, on a crosswind run, a dolphin also jumped close heading towards me, then jumped again really close, with a scattering of small fish about 4 - 6 " long leaping for their lives. Despite this activity there were no birds in over 7 hours sailing.



paulo said:


> The wind was double the predicted strength of the two weather sites I have the most faith in. Three of us decided not to launch into a breeze that jumped 3-4 knots every half hour from first light and was at 20knots when Trev left the beach. Whilst the sailing would have been fine in the bay (and by the sounds of it you had a good day Trev), I was more interested in catching fish. The stream of charter and trailer boats heading back in told me we had little chance of making the Inner Gneerings 4kms out let alone the shoals we were targeting over 10kms out. There's always tomorrow.


I think i reached the Inner Gneerings Paul. The first time when it was really rough, there were 3 boats anchored over a distance of about 300 metres. The second time out there, after old Woman, there were still two, despite the wind being strong.










*Bait it is, I think*










*No place for fingers!*

trev


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice to meet you Trev.
You would not get me out there yesterday ( on a yak that is).
We had a great windsurf after I saw you - up to around 20kts i'd say - and maybe more today ?
The fishing can wait for smoother days.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, awesome stuff Trevor! Nice catch, something is better then nothing. Did it put up a fight ?

GoPro has been a brilliant investment.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bogey said:


> Nice to meet you Trev.
> You would not get me out there yesterday ( on a yak that is).
> We had a great windsurf after I saw you - up to around 20kts i'd say - and maybe more today ?
> The fishing can wait for smoother days.
> ...


Hi Mark

Good to meet you too. Saw you out there having fun. It was gusting to 22 knots(Maroochydore AWS - but probably 25 kn out wide) when I came in.

Matbe see you again this week.

trev


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

Trev, 
Have you ever eaten Bonito? Very good chewing mate. When you get enough for bait, keep some for the table, you won't be dissappointed.

Jeff.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

richmond said:


> Trev,
> Have you ever eaten Bonito? Very good chewing mate. When you get enough for bait, keep some for the table, you won't be dissappointed.
> 
> Jeff.


Thanks Jeff

Already heard that from the Sydney crew, along with some mouth watering recipes from SBD, PaulB and Keza and others. We tried it years ago (no recipes - just fried in a pan), and thought it was tasty......but this one is for bait.

trev


----------

